
Behind the speed: Basecamp mobile - tortilla
http://37signals.com/svn/posts/3269-behind-the-speed-basecamp-mobile
======
D_Guidi
Interesting article! " Making it fast required us to rebuild every view to
include precisely what was relevant to the mobile experience and nothing else
– not only in terms of design and features, but resources. There’s no extra
mark-up, no unused styles, and we kept JavaScript usage to a minimum. "
Exactly the opposite I've done in my project, that now is terribly slow :(

